# What breed is my kitten?



## rubax (Dec 21, 2019)

Hiya I've rescued this beautiful kitten from the road and dont worry I was a hundred percent sure the momma was not coming back. She was abandoned. I've had her since she was 4 weeks and now she's almost 6 weeks! She's beautiful but I can't find out what breed she is? Help me out please.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Oh, she is a beauty! Stars in your crown for the rescue. I hope she will be as much a joy to you as the tiny abandoned kitten I rescued from the sidewalk many decades ago.  He grew up to look like an old fashioned "fox face" Red Persian. 

Unless a cat has purebred proof papers they are simply cats. She looks like a longhair, and that will be lovely. Someone with more knowledge will tell you what the pattern is called.


----------



## Dennis Deal (Jun 4, 2012)

American long hair.. She looks like a sweet heart.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

She's a Domestic Longhair, her color is blue tabby (paw pads are dark grey) and difficult to see her tabby pattern, which could be _classic_ with a round bull's eye pattern on sides, _macker_al -- like tiger stripes on side, or _spotted. _She's going to be a gorgeous girl with a very floofy tail. Luck you!


----------

